# desktop files disappeared....



## whywhy86 (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi,
I used to have several files and folders saved on my desktop. Today, I came home to find that everything on the desktop disappeared, with the exception of "My Computer," "My Documents," "Network Neighborhood," "Internet Explorer," and "Recycle Bin." I checked the Recycle Bin for the files, but nothing was there.
Everything else - my settings, my programs, etc - are completely normal.
Does anyone know what may have caused this and/or how I can get my files back? (I use Windows 98...)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi whywhy86:

I'm not sure why your files and folders disappeared. You can do a System Restore, (scanreg /restore) with Windows 98, to set your System back to a date when the files and folders were available. The link below will guide you how to do a System Restore in Windows 98 in case you are not framiliar with this process. Good Luck...

http://www.windows-help.net/windows98/start-145.shtml


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Before you do a system restore you could run a quick virus scan and maybe a spybot scan.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

May want to look to see if you are not logged in as another user that has another desktop set up.


----------

